# Fahrradladen in Kreis HF / Bielefeld



## pandaboer (7. Mai 2012)

Heyho!
Suche in OWL Fahrradläden, die eine relativ gute Auswahl an MTB's haben. In erster Linie würde ich gerne das Bulls Copperhead 3 mal antesten.
War schon bei Bikearena Benneker, die hattens nicht. Nur das BC2.


----------



## ohneworte (7. Mai 2012)

Hi,

wenn es nur um das Bulls geht musst Du wohl ausschließlich bei den ZEG-Händlern vorbeischauen: www.zeg.de

Wenn es grundsätzlich um einen guten MTB-Händler gehen soll dann z.B.:

Blöte, Hiddenhausen: www.bloete.de
Sattelfest, Bielefeld:   www.sattelfest.de
Radstand, Bielefeld:  www.radstand-bielefeld.de
Schriewer, Hilter:      www.radsport-schriewer.de

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pandaboer (7. Mai 2012)

Hey,

Was sind denn ZEG Händler? Kann man dort als normaler Endkunde kaufen? 

Bei Blöte wäre ich morgen. Die anderen kannte ich noch nicht, danke dafür. Wer lohnt sich denn am meisten für einen Besuch?


----------



## ohneworte (7. Mai 2012)

pandaboer schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Was sind denn ZEG Händler? Kann man dort als normaler Endkunde kaufen?
> 
> Bei Blöte wäre ich morgen. Die anderen kannte ich noch nicht, danke dafür. Wer lohnt sich denn am meisten für einen Besuch?



Benneker ist z.B. ZEG-Händler und da Du bereits vor Ort warst hast Du ja gesehen das dort jeder einkaufen kann.

Die ZEG ist eine Einkaufsgenossenschaft von Fahrradhändlern welche auch Eigenmarken wie eben Bulls führen. Somit findest Du die Marke Bulls halt ausschließlich bei Fahrradhändlern die Mitglied der ZEG sind.

Bei Bloete findest Du dann Alternativen unter anderem von Bergamont, Cube, Trek, Univega oder Specialized.

Und Bloete ist schon kein schlechter MTB-Händler.


----------



## funkenritter (8. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich kann uneingeschränkt den Radladen Schriewer in Hilter empfehlen. Super Service, große Auswahl und noch mehr Bikes die man direkt im Berg 
auch probefahren kann. Der gute Service hört nach dem Kauf nicht auf.
Mittwochs und Samstag ist dort ein Treff zur Ausfahrt in den Teutoburgerwald. Bei der Gelegenheit kann man eins von den vielen Test-Bikes intensivs testen.
Durfte am Freitag das neue Specialized Turbo fahren. Man macht das Ding "Bock".

Gruß funkenritter


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. Mai 2012)

pandaboer schrieb:


> Heyho!
> Suche in OWL Fahrradläden, die eine relativ gute Auswahl an MTB's haben. In erster Linie würde ich gerne das Bulls Copperhead 3 mal antesten.
> War schon bei Bikearena Benneker, die hattens nicht. Nur das BC2.


 
Mit dem CH3 wirds schon eng werden. Aber meiner Meinung nach sollte Benneker das Ding nochmal nachbekommen, war zumindest ne Aussage die die mal meiner Schwester gegenüber gemacht haben.
Ansonsten ist Blöte sicher eine gute Alternative


----------



## crossboss (8. Mai 2012)

oder bei Lucky Bike in Bielefeld Brakwede die haben auch nen guten Service + große AuswahlJörg


----------



## pandaboer (8. Mai 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Mit dem CH3 wirds schon eng werden. Aber meiner Meinung nach sollte Benneker das Ding nochmal nachbekommen, war zumindest ne Aussage die die mal meiner Schwester gegenüber gemacht haben.
> Ansonsten ist Blöte sicher eine gute Alternative



Naja, hatte ja wegen dem CH3 nachgefragt, gestern, also Montag. Die Aussage war in etwa: "Noch nicht wieder drinne, aber schon wieder ausverkauft".

Wie gesagt, heute versuche ich nach blote zu kommen. 

bin aktuell wegen der Arbeit sogar in Brackwede  Aber Arbeit ist Arbeit.. Aber luckybikes werde ich auch mal abklappern und wegen dem CH3 nachfragen


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Mai 2012)

Bennecker ist mehr der E-Bike Laden für die Kundschaft, die sonntags nach der Kirche noch zur Eisdiele fährt und bereits 
Enkel hat. 
Blöte ist da für *sportlich*  orientierte MTBler besser aufgestellt. 

Vor allem auch bezogen auf die Werkstatt. Bei einem 
Bekannten war Bennecker beim ersten (!) Bike-Check up 
eines neu gekauften CH (2) bereits mächtig überfordert. 
"oh, da ist ja alles verstellt" = OTon. 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Biking_Steini (15. Mai 2012)

Hey,

ich fahre selbst ein "Radon"-MTB. Bin von dem Service Partner in Herford

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/DrehAmRad--32051-Herford_id_9564_.htm

total begeistert. Das ist mal jemand der wirklich Ahnung hat.
Er ist zwar kein Händler im eigentlichen Sinne, vertreibt aber Bikes vom Versender "Radon"  (http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/startseite_id_5222_.htm) und berät einen auch in jeglicher Hinsicht super. 

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## pandaboer (15. Mai 2012)

Hey,
Ja, genau bei dem wollte ich mal die Tage vorbeischauen  Habe mir mittlerweile auch ein Radon "gegönnt". Und irgendwer muss ja mal drüberschauen demnächst. Weiß nicht wie Blöte oder Benneker bei Versenderfahrräder reagieren.

Was meinst du kein Händler im eigentlichen Sinne? Ist es dort eine reine Werkstatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biking_Steini (16. Mai 2012)

Hey pandaboer,

Zitat v. Dreh am Rad: Wir sind kein herstellergebundener Fahrradladen im klassischen Sinne und  machen keinen Unterschied zwischen "Händler- und Versender-Bike".
Du kannst da wie bei anderen Händlern kein Fahrrad aus dem Laden kaufen, kannst dich aber sehr gut beraten lassen und z.B. ein Radon Bike dort hin ordern. Wie das mit anderen Marken ist, weiß ich nicht genau. Einfach mal anrufen, Termin machen und hinfahren. 
Für mich der bisher beste Schrauber, den ich kenne.    

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## Biking_Steini (16. Mai 2012)

Noch was zum CH3. Meiner Meinung nach hat Bike Arena in Herford noch nen ganzen Schwung der "Karl Platt Edition" bekommen. Stand letzte Woche in der NW.

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## exto (17. Mai 2012)

Interessantes Konzept Kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Nico Laus (22. Mai 2012)

Ich hänge mich mal ganz frech an diesen Thread an. 

Könnt ihr mir einen Laden in der Gegend empfehlen, der Fullface-Helme führt? Bisher bin ich nur bei Luckybike fündig geworden. Die hatten aber nur ein Modell (in verschiedenen Größen).


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. Mai 2012)

Moin.
Sattelfest in Bielefeld führt Fullface-Helme, z.B. von Troy Lee.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Kash (23. Mai 2012)

Radstand in der Goldstraße hat auch FF Helme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (23. Mai 2012)

Danke! 
Werde da mal vorbeischauen.


----------

